# "Break One Thing"!!!



## BLACK LION (Apr 16, 2010)

Something to chew on....enjoy!



> *BREAK ONE THING*
> _Because fighting and wrestling are hard work.
> You have a choice when it comes to training for violent conflict:
> You can throw yourself into the crucible of physical conditioning to get bigger, faster, stronger; study tactics, strategy, color-coded alert levels, zones of control, and defensive stances; drill blocks, counters, counter-counters and maybe, you know, if there's time, counter-attacks...or....You could break one thing.
> ...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 16, 2010)

BLACK LION said:


> Something to chew on....enjoy!


 

To whom is that attributed?


----------



## BLACK LION (Apr 16, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> To whom is that attributed?


 
I dont understand why it has to be attributed to anyone?  

I posted this so anyone can read it, all can enjoy it or dont it makes no difference to me...I thought I would share it.


----------



## BLACK LION (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice sig line ANDY....  some words to live by for sure.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 16, 2010)

BLACK LION said:


> I dont understand why it has to be attributed to anyone?
> 
> I posted this so anyone can read it, all can enjoy it or dont it makes no difference to me...I thought I would share it.


 

Because I Triple Super Extra Like it and want to pass it on or possibly use it in my book, and I won't do that without giving credit to the author and asking them first.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 16, 2010)

BLACK LION said:


> Nice sig line ANDY.... some words to live by for sure.


 

Thank you very much indeed, good sir. Got it out of a Geoff Thompson book.


----------



## BLACK LION (Apr 16, 2010)

Chris Ranc-Burr is the author and it comes from subcriber only emails and blog.  

I will get his email and you can ask him.....Also I have a small saving of emails of this nature that I will post if you are interested???


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 16, 2010)

BLACK LION said:


> Chris Ranc-Burr is the author and it comes from subcriber only emails and blog.
> 
> I will get his email and you can ask him.....Also I have a small saving of emails of this nature that I will post if you are interested???


 
Oh, Ok, one of the Target Focus Training guys.

You can just PM me any contact info, that'd be fine.


----------



## BLACK LION (Apr 16, 2010)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Oh, Ok, one of the Target Focus Training guys.
> 
> You can just PM me any contact info, that'd be fine.


 

Copy that... wait one.


----------



## MJS (Apr 16, 2010)

BLACK LION said:


> Something to chew on....enjoy!


 
Nice article!   This thread is still in the early stages...hopefully it'll grow ...but I can already see 2 sides...1 that agrees 100% with this line of thinking, and 1 side that will disagree, and say its overkill, that'll most likely land the person doing this, in jail.

Speaking for myself, while I dont think we should take it to this extreme in every situation, for the life and death ones, the ones where the guy we're facing is potentially going to cause us serious harm, then yes, absolutely.

Of course, even for those lesser situations, we can still use that same mentality, just slightly toned down.  In other words, take it to the point of breaking something, but dont quite cross the line.  

And speaking of sig lines, I like the one you've chosen for yours.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 16, 2010)

MJS said:


> Nice article!  This thread is still in the early stages...hopefully it'll grow ...but I can already see 2 sides...1 that agrees 100% with this line of thinking, and 1 side that will disagree, and say its overkill, that'll most likely land the person doing this, in jail.
> 
> Speaking for myself, while I dont think we should take it to this extreme in every situation, for the life and death ones, the ones where the guy we're facing is potentially going to cause us serious harm, then yes, absolutely.
> 
> ...


 
Well it's like I said in the other thread BL posted: There isn't much that you or I, or many members of the forums haven't "seen before" as far as technique, but it *is* a good way to introduce the subject to people who've got no background, which is what I'm aiming at. In some ways this teaches me a little of both--how to present my material and how not to.


----------



## BLACK LION (Apr 19, 2010)

MJS, I like to call it "throttle control" ...some situations call for jsut a tap on the gas...some call for putting the pedal to the metal...   


Andy, that is a good way to look at it. I like these reads becuase it offers insight as to what needs to be done and also what one doesnt need to do...  it is also specific as to when and why.  "Full throttle" is only authorized when violence is the only answer.


----------

